# Halloween tag 11 questions!



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

What is your favorite Halloween movie? *None...don't watch halloween movies*


1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? *5*


2. What is your fondest Halloween memory? * a pillowcase full of candy*


3. Have you always been a Halloween lover? *No, when I was a baby I had no clue what Halloween was
*

4. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? *when I figure out what bitchin rad cool prop I'm going to build*


5. Favorite Halloween decorations? *Free*


6. Favorite halloween/fall scent? *burning wood
*

7. Favorite candy? * free*


8. Vampires or zombies? *zombies...until they get sparkles, then to hell with them too*


9. What is your weird/odd fear? *marriage*


10. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? *yep, the Holy One that hangs with the Father and the Son*


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

spookymimi said:


> What is your favorite Halloween movie?
> Bram Stoker's Dracula but I don't usually watch a lot of Halloween films
> 
> 
> ...


98 days? Approaching fast!


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for putting this together! I love to read other people's surveys!

Favorite Halloween Movie?
The Shining

1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 
*10*

2. What is your fondest Halloween memory? 
Trick or treating at my grandma's house. She would always put together a little baggy of my favorite candies and my brother's favorite candies, then she would shoo us out of the house so we could trick-or-treat while she answered the door.

3. Have you always been a Halloween lover? 
Yes!

4. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
I begin looking for new Halloween decorations and ideas starting in July, then I start thinking about my Halloween costume in August. I build up the entire month of October in my mind before it finally comes.

5. Favorite Halloween decorations? 
Creepy, horror show types. I love walking into a room and feeling like I stepped back in time and someone is watching me.

6. Favorite halloween/fall scent? 
Wet leaves mixed with freshly carved pumpkin.

7. Favorite candy? 
Cloetta's Kex (like Kit Kat except from Scandinavia)

8. Vampires or zombies? 
Vampires but not the ones that sparkle in sunlight.

9. What is your weird/odd fear?
Being in front of uncovered windows at night where people can see in but I can't see out. I have had nightmares about this for many years.

10. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
Of course.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2012)

spookymimi said:


> What is your favorite Halloween movie? Hocus Pocus
> 
> 
> 1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 10 ka-jillion
> ...


 YAY!  Cannot wait!


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I love "trick r treat" it has a wonderful "Halloween" feel, not just "horror"

9!! (minus one for the stress)

Taking my boys trick or treating, and when we brought my first son to the seniors home where my grandma lived. We had him in his tigger costume, an one of the nurses screamed/laughed when he cried (he was only 3 months old) because she thought my Nan was holding a stuffed animal!

For as long as I can remember the holiday, I've always loved it.

For me the Halloween spirit doesn't need to be invoked. It comes whenever it feels like it! Usually gets really strong when the summer heat turns a bit cooler!

My favorite decoration is an old motionette witch I own, and a fabulous glittery witch doll hubs have me one year!

Favorite scent: pumpkin, cloves, baked bread (I bake bread very week come fall), and the smell of apples, falling leaves and camp fire smoke in the evenings

Fave candy: chocolate! Or candy corn

Zombies usually but there are some great vampire films! (interview with a vamp, let the right one in, thirst, and "from dusk til dawn")

Strange fear? Vehicles. I dont drive, but I am working on getting my license before this fall. I have an odd fear that I will die in a car crash. 

I want to believe


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

What is your favorite Halloween movie? _ Halloween_


1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? _9_


2. What is your fondest Halloween memory? _Going trick or treating will a gang of kids and the dads following us with a red wagon with an ice chest on it filled with beer and wine for them. They would let us go for hours! 
_

3. Have you always been a Halloween lover? _Definitely. I love all holidays._


4. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? _Breaking out the decorations. 
_

5. Favorite Halloween decorations? _My vintage black cat collection._


6. Favorite halloween/fall scent? _Stove simmer pot._


7. Favorite candy? _Peanut M&Ms_


8. Vampires or zombies? _Zombies, all the way!_


9. What is your weird/odd fear? _Hate clowns with every fiber of my being. 
_

10. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? _Yes. 3 people who never met my grandmother all told me they saw her on the same day at my mom's house. _


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

What is your favorite Halloween movie? I'd have to say The Exorcist, but I love so many.


1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 10, easily.


2. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Getting married to my awesome husband!


3. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes, was also due on Halloween, but came almost 2 weeks late. 


4. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Pull all of my boxes out of the attic and start going to Starbucks on Saturdays for pumpkin spice lattes.


5. Favorite Halloween decorations? I love them all!


6. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Pumpkin, wet leaves, wood fire.


7. Favorite candy? Junior Mints, Twix, Snickers etc etc.


8. Vampires or zombies? Zombies


9. What is your weird/odd fear? Cantaloupe?


10. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Sort of?


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? *7 - I REALLY wish we had more ToT! I would do so much more outside if we did! *


2. What is your fondest Halloween memory? *dressing up in costume and going to school that way!
*

3. Have you always been a Halloween lover? *as far back as I can remember.... *


4. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? *Seeing halloween stuff in stores! *


5. Favorite Halloween decorations? *my animated witch, JOL*


6. Favorite halloween/fall scent? *apple cinnamon/ pumpkin*


7. Favorite candy? *anything involving chocolate and peanut butter! *


8. Vampires or zombies? *toss up, but if its a sparkly vampire, zombies win! *


9. What is your weird/odd fear? *heights, but if im strapped in (ie: roller coaster) I'm ok. LOL*


10. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? *since i lived with one for 15 years, and its still at my grandparents house, i would hope so! LOL*


oh and favorite movie (which i missed the first time) - any that aren't gore related or mess with kids too much. love the old thrillers like hitchcock...tales from the darkside, etc


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

What is your favorite Halloween movie? Halloween (original) .....am I the only one that noticed this question? lol


1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 8-9


2. What is your fondest Halloween memory? TOT'ing in my neighborhood. 


3. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yup!


4. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Watch scary movies/Halloween shows, shop for Halloween stuff, come on here!


5. Favorite Halloween decorations? Things that light up, vintage 


6. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Wood burning, pumpkin seeds roasting


7. Favorite candy? Twix


8. Vampires or zombies? Zombies


9. What is your weird/odd fear? Zombies lol


10. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Absolutely


----------



## spookymimi (Aug 27, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> What is your favorite Halloween movie? Halloween (original) .....am I the only one that noticed this question? lol
> 
> 
> 1. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 8-9
> ...




Lol thanks for pointing that out  I forgot to put a number by that question! Thanks for answering the questions!!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Dracula or Frankenstein (the original Universal versions with Karloff and Lugosi) 

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 8-9. There is no perfect love


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? I dressed as a Baseball Fury from the movie* The Warriors *when I was 13 or so. A lady saw me walking up to her door about 25 feet away and she started yelling "Just keep going! I saw you on HBO the other night! Just keep going!" My dad was behind me laughing his a$$ off. 

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes When I was a kid it was simple. Free candy. In my teens it was a reason to do a bit of mischeif. As I got older I became able to appreciate the customs, traditions and the real fun of the day/night

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? When I start flipping through my "Halloween Ideas" spiral note book. Thats usualy around March or April.

6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Any that I have put off for a while and finaly finish.


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Crisp, not cold, but crisp clean Autumn morning air. Light breeze with just enough chill in it to make you ajust your jacket collar up an extra inch. 

8. Favorite candy? For my wife, Tootsie Rolls, For my oldest daughter, Reeses, For my youngest daughter, Caramello, For me, JuJu Bees or Dots.

9. Vampires or zombies? Zombies. Animated corpses that you can kill with impunity, whats not to love? 

10. What is your weird/odd fear? Whatever is "beyond" the darkness. It's when you stretch a hand into the narrow void and it becomes engulfed in shadow, then and only then does whatever is "beyond" grabs you.
11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Yes. Got some in my house now including a ghost cat.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? _Trick R Treat_

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 9

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Scaring a family of Asians all the way back to their van

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Waking up and looking around my room

6. Favorite Halloween decorations? The creepier the better...

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Aroma of cider mills (the foods, _not_ the animals stationed nearby)

8. Favorite candy? Milky Way/Three Musketeers

9. Vampires or zombies? Vampires, excluding the _Twilight_ imposters

10. What is your weird/odd fear? Abandonment. I have issues

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? I don't believe in much of anything, but I am open to the possibility (I'd need definitive proof first).


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Too many choices...at the moment I'd have to say "The Ring", partly because I really like the soundtrack...it's on most of my halloween playlists.


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? I'd have to say 10


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? When I was 6, my mother dressed up as a witch, and we had a real cast iron cauldron with lights and dry ice inside. My father wired speakers around the perimeter of the front yard, and they hooked up a skeleton (well, a stuffed skeleton costume with a speaker inside) on a guywire that ran from the top of the neighbor's porch to ours. The kids were wary enough of my mother, but after they gathered up enough courage to go get some candy, my mother would say "WHO WANTS TO MEET SAM?", and the neighbor would slide the skeleton down the wire with a loud scream blasting out of the speaker. Scared the [email protected] outta the kids. For months following, kids would walk past the house saying "that's where the witch lives". I've been hooked on Halloween ever since.


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? See # 3. ^^^


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Listen to Halloween music, work on or plan props.


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Tombstones. The one feature I've always had, if nothing else, was my cemetery.


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Pumpkin and leaves.


8. Favorite candy? Special edition orange Kit-Kats, followed by snickers/milkyway. 

9. Vampires or zombies? Zombies, definitely.


10. What is your weird/odd fear? I am deathly afraid of one-legged Lithuanian albino midget female bus drivers with jailhouse tattoos and doctorate degrees in orthodontics, who dress as nuns and recite Shakespeare in pig latin while riding unicycles and juggling two running chainsaws and a duck. 


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? I view the 'ghost hunter' shows as scams, but I do believe in ghosts. If you compared the accounts people who have encountered ghosts, you'd find that the experiences and beliefs are closely similar in almost every different culture worldwide. To me, that's more than just coincidence.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> 3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? When I was 6, my mother dressed up as a witch, and we had a real cast iron cauldron with lights and dry ice inside. My father wired speakers around the perimeter of the front yard, and they hooked up a skeleton (well, a stuffed skeleton costume with a speaker inside) on a guywire that ran from the top of the neighbor's porch to ours. The kids were wary enough of my mother, but after they gathered up enough courage to go get some candy, my mother would say "WHO WANTS TO MEET SAM?", and the neighbor would slide the skeleton down the wire with a loud scream blasting out of the speaker. Scared the [email protected] outta the kids. For months following, kids would walk past the house saying "that's where the witch lives". I've been hooked on Halloween ever since.




can i adopt your mommy????????????????


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> can i adopt your mommy????????????????


Lol sure. I'm one of six brothers. Mom can finally have the daughter she wanted. Just keep in mind, that was 1967, so she may not be up for a curtain call now lol.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Lol sure. I'm one of six brothers. Mom can finally have the daughter she wanted. Just keep in mind, that was 1967, so she may not be up for a curtain call now lol.


YAY! i always wanted older brothers! And thats ok if shes not up to a curtain call - its inside her - thats what counts!


----------



## Rclsu13 (Aug 23, 2011)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
F13 franchise

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
100

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
Scaring my neighbor

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
for the most part

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
build a prop, usually found here

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
homemade props

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
fog

8. Favorite candy?
frozen Reese's

9. Vampires or zombies?
zombies

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
the unknown 

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
absolutely


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

spookymimi said:


> 1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
> 
> I love the original, but also have some sentimental ties to 6.
> 
> ...


Gosh, Halloween is really creeping up on us!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
Hocus Pocus

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
10! Between our annual party and lots of trick-or-treaters, I just love the whole season.

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
I loved how my dad would take us trick-or-treating around the neighborhood along with all of the other dads. I'm pretty sure they pulled a wagon full of drinks too! Afterwards, all the parents would hang outside and drink Hot Toddies and the kids would run around like crazy trading candy. We never went to bed before midnight, even if it was a school night.

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
Always. My parents fostered that love.

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
I start planning for my haunt and party very early, I also enjoy stalking stores for Halloween-related items.

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
A pair of Jack and Sally candlestick holders, and my giant Spirit candelabra.

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
Pumpkin spice.

8. Favorite candy?
Snickers peanut butter squares.

9. Vampires or zombies?
Vampires, even the sparkly kind.

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
The thought of wings touching me freak me out. Not birds or bats or moths, just their wings. 

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
No, I don't. I see Halloween as a day to respect and pay tribute to the dead, but I don't believe they are among us.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Decided I should answer then read other responses

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? "I Sell the Dead" if you haven't seen it you are missing out


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? Most years a 10 


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? (too many to recount.. but I do like watching the neighbor kids make their parents stop to watch the Cemetery go up


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes, as long as I can remember


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Depends on the year.. usually by starting to plan and build 


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? My Crow cage.. no wait.. Jack .. no .. the big orb webs.. .. oh I know my whole darn display!


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? A cold Autumn wind across falling leaves.


8. Favorite candy? M&Ms


9. Vampires or zombies? Niether.. I like Ghosts


10. What is your weird/odd fear? Toys coming to life.. can't hardly sit through "Indian in the Cupboard"


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? .. definitely.. Have met a few. Don't ask me for sure what they are but I am sure something else is around and it doesn't always like us.


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
The Corpse Bride (does that one count?)...or...Hocus Pocus...choosing is difficult! >.<

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
1,000!!!! Umm...yeah...10...whatever..lol

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
Dressing up and being drove by my parents over to my friends house to trick or treat around her area, because she had neighbors in abundance! Where I lived...there was like...6 houses... -_- (Also, I remember when I was really little and my Mom would put us in the car and drive us to all the nearby houses (yeah, I live in a REALLY rural area!) and it was actually dark outside! Which was excellent and creepy! But anymore, 8pm is the end of TOT-ing around here...I walked with my friend and her kid last year, we took over an hour and started out late...when we got back...it was still daylight! UGH!)

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
YES! I remember when I was in 5th grade or so and filling out a questionnaire that asked what my favorite holiday was...I thought about it for a day or so, made my list of pros and cons...Halloween won! Hands down!

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
I start getting ancy around my birthday at the end of July, come late August I'm cursing the stores near my house that don't have Halloween stuff yet. I buy my costume around September when I have money, and start buying as many decorations as possible! I go to the store...just to walk down the Halloween isles. I ask and look around for any local haunted houses or hayrides, I ask for recommendations for the best ones, plan trips to a larger town for the big stuff and events, plan out my Halloween watching on TV...decorate the house...peruse local cemeteries, share ghost stories with my friends, carve pumpkins...and wait...

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
Tombstones, spiderwebs, Jack O' Lanterns, body parts/skeletons, and fog...if that counts! lol

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
Crisp autumn air/leaf smells...and candles...and candles...

8. Favorite candy?
Smarties, Kool-Aid straws, and almost any chocolate bars! (Unless coconut is involved...eww...)

9. Vampires or zombies?
Vampires! The bloody covered kind!

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
Not weird I guess...but heights and drowning...

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
Yes...because I've seen a couple!


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

spookymimi said:


> 1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
> 
> 
> 2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? To an insane degree, according to some of the non-weeners who know me.
> ...


OMG, Halloween is just around the corner! I have so much to do!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

What is your favorite Halloween movie? Hocus-Pocus


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? It goes to 11....


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? That would probably have to be the haunted Cool Whip bowl incident. Or the time when I was a kid and my brother decided he wanted all of the Halloween candy - he was too old to go trick-or-treating & too cool to steal mine. So he made a ghost (all the kids were afraid of our house anyway) and when a group of TOTs would come to the front gate he'd dangle it out of the upstairs window. My mom finally figured out what was going on when she heard kids screaming & saw them run away. He got in trouble & the ghost was confiscated but by then word had spread & we ended up with almost all the candy still left. 


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yup!


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? No need - I think Halloween all year. 


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Probably our bleeding tombstone & the entryway we made last year.


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Apples. 


8. Favorite candy? Snickers.



9. Vampires or zombies? Not so much.


10. What is your weird/odd fear? Electrical sub-stations/power plants freak me the hell out. I have no idea why.


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Yes. I grew up in a really old house. Too many unexplainable things happened for me to be left with any doubt. I much prefer the make-believe Halloween haunt.


Hope you enjoyed the questions! 'Twas fun. Thanks!

98 days til Halloween!


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Garfields Halloween Adventure! 

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 13


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Helping my dad in decorating the outside of the house.


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes its genetic in my family


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? I never get out of it!

6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Any of my Victorian Gothic Antiques


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Yankee Candel's Patchouli fragrance "Witches Brew" 

8. Favorite candy? Candy Apples 

9. Vampires or zombies? Vampires 

10. What is your weird/odd fear? Dying on Halloween


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? YES! I'm a paranormal investigator.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
The original Halloween probably

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
10..its my all time favorite day of the year!

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
The year before we went to Germany, my dad was military and we went back to Illinois to visit family before we left for 3 years..I was in 5th grade and they had this huge Halloween, bonfire, barn dance, hayride party out in the woods and young and old were all in costumes!

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
YES! always

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
it just comes naturally, I think I have it all year long.

6. Favorite Halloween decorations? 
Jack o lanterns and witches!

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
for some reason burning leaves remind me of Halloween

8. Favorite candy?
almond joys

9. Vampires or zombies?
vampires


10. What is your weird/odd fear?
I have a car phobia!

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
at times I have, so yes, i guess


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
Ray Bradbury's "The Halloween Tree". I love so many of them but, this one will always be my favorite.

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
10!!

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
I have special memories from each and every Halloween but, maybe I can pick... Making my son's first Halloween custom (3 years ago). He was a little lightening bug with wings and a light up butt. 

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
Always.

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
It lives in me every day. I do get excited the first of October now finding out where all the pumpkin patches are to take my little one too. We go to as many as we can.

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
Pumpkins are just classic.

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
Crisp clean early morning fall air. and the smell of cider, and the smell of pumpkin spices... Dang I can't pick one... 

8. Favorite candy?
York peppermint patties

9. Vampires or zombies?
Zombies

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
Spiders. Although I don't think that is odd. I am allergic to stupid people. 

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
 Yes

Hope you enjoyed the questions!
Yes I did and love all of the answers so far.
98 days til Halloween! 
EEK!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Hocus Pocus


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 11+


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Making costumes for my kids.


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes, always and forever


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? It's always there. Certain things just bring it to life, like a dark gloomy day, a thunderstorm, or watching Hocus Pocus!


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Anything witch related.


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Pumpkin spice or apple cinnamon


8. Favorite candy? Reese's Pumpkins!


9. Vampires or zombies? Vampires, no question.


10. What is your weird/odd fear? Silence; there's nothing creepier!


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Yes, to a certain degree. Hate those "Ghost Adventures" guys though.


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
Young Frankenstein

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
10, 10+, Border line 11

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
too many competing. Running around the town or scaring kiddies to sum it up

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
As far back as I can think 

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
I never get out of it, but spending hours looking at decorations does the trick

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
My candle holders 

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
falling leaves, cooler weather, and pumpkin

8. Favorite candy?
Bottlecaps and Twix PB

9. Vampires or zombies?
Classic vampires 

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
anything to do with finger dismemberment, things going through fingers (like in "The Ring"), hangnails, etc.

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
I've had a few experiences that were otherwise unexplainable


----------



## MsLemon (Jul 14, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown. I don't watch scary movies.


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 9


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Going to my grandmothers house with all my cousins and getting ready there. We'd all pile in the back of a pick up truck and be driven to the end of our long, dark country road and walk back. Even though there was always at least 10 of us, it was spooky, but fun.


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes.


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Mostly by scent, food and seeing how excited my kids always get.


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Handmade, usually by my kids.


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? I layer any fireside type with caramel. 


8. Favorite candy? As long as its chocolate it's all good.


9. Vampires or zombies? Neither.


10. What is your weird/odd fear? I'm terrified of clowns.


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? No.


Hope you enjoyed the questions! I did!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Moony..you have my fear!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? It's impossible to pick ONE... Hocus Pocus, Monster House, Young Frankenstein...


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 9,853


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Carving pumpkins


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Since I was ... 4? My parents started something terrible when they let me tot as a ghost for the first time... 


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Movies, enjoying fall weather, going out and about in the woods, music suitable for prop building, HF, etc.


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Witch collection & Tombstones


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Leaves in the woods, and bonfires. And pumpkins as you slice em up.


8. Favorite candy? Chocolatey things. And candy corn because you have to.


9. Vampires or zombies? As long as they are the blood sucking lestat/dracula style vampires and not the lovey sparkling ones, vampires.


10. What is your weird/odd fear? Spiders. Hate them.


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Yes and no. .


----------



## Spooktactular (Aug 15, 2011)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Halloween


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 10


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? ToT in my neighborhood and coming home to pour my candy in the floor to see what I got 


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? since childhood. 


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Planting Pumpkins, Making Candy Apples, Halloween movies


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Pumpkins


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Sweet Cinn. Pumpkin


8. Favorite candy? Snickers


9. Vampires or zombies? Vampires...EVEN the ones that sparkle 


10. What is your weird/odd fear? snakes


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Nope but I love to hear ghost stories


----------



## creepycrawl (Aug 7, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? halloween, the halloween tree

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? there is no number for how much i enjoy halloween

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? wrapping up in warm clothes & spending chilly fall days decorating the house with my family & seeing everything in our neighborhood lit up at night

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? since i was a kid! is there anything more magical then halloween night?

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? i am in the spirit all the time! i am constantly collecting & decorating & surrounding myself with spooky goodies!

6. Favorite Halloween decorations? ghosts, black cats, skulls/skeletons, jack o lanterns...cute light up blow molds...anything old! beistle decorations are the best looking & most classic of all! 


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? apple cinnamon


8. Favorite candy? peanut butter twix


9. Vampires or zombies? neither are a huge favorite, but vampires are still better than zombies...


10. What is your weird/odd fear? bed bugs!!!


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? not until i see one, which unfortunately hasn't happened yet!


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse (Jul 26, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Trick or Treat....or Hocus Pocus <3


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? Halloween is my absolute favorite Holiday....I would give it a 100.


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Being a youngToT and braving all the Scariest Haunted Houses that my "brave" older friends never could. 


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? As far back as I can possibly Remember.


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? I take out all our props early (like today in August) to look at them and take inventory. then i stalk Halloween forums, Halloween vendors, and Halloween Tumblrs


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Oooh this is a toughy....maybe Tombstones? There is just something eerily creepy about displaying our mortality....But i do LOVE any Halloween decor. 


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? This might sound weird....but I love the smell of cheaply built props like rubber, latex, and super glue. But I love the crisp smell of fallen leaves and burning wood. gah...i just love autumn!


8. Favorite candy? I am not a big candy person (gasp! I know I am a freak)...but if I must eat candy then something with chocolate like Tootsie Rolls!


9. Vampires or zombies? I'd rather be a Vampire than a Zombie....but I'd rather live in a world where Zombies exist rather than Vampires. Beside I am a Werewolf kind of gal.  


10. What is your weird/odd fear? I am not sure if this constitutes as a weird or odd fear, but it is one of the only ones I have: SPIDERS. I hate them. so much. I definately have arachnophobia (if I spelled that right)


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Nope. Per say my religion it is not possible that they can exist....however I _DO_ believe in Demons....Which in my book are far scarier.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Too many to pick 1


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 10


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? Probably my first ever haunted house (The Edge of Hell, KCMO)


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Think so


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? Visualizing what I wanna do, making it happen


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Do music and sounds work...seems to set the mood


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Not sure


8. Favorite candy? I really don't eat candy anymore


9. Vampires or zombies? Zombies


10. What is your weird/odd fear? Don't think I have one


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Yes and no 
Hope you enjoyed the questions!

98 days til Halloween! [/QUOTE]


----------



## smokey (Jun 5, 2008)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? It's The Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown! I always save it for last. 


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? Oh 10, of course


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? My mom taking me Trick-or-treating when I was 7. I still go to the old neighborhood on Halloween sometimes.


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? As long as I can remember.


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? I never really get out of it, but it get's stronger as the weather changes.


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? All of the old printed tin stuff from the 50's and 60's.


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Wood smoke.


8. Favorite candy? Just about anything that comes in a Halloween package. 


9. Vampires or zombies? Neither. How about Jack-o-Lanterns?


10. What is your weird/odd fear? That I'll miss Halloween somehow. It actually happened one year when I had to work the entire night.


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? I've never had a reason to so no, I guess not. But it's fun to think about it.


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Well, if we're talking movies with Halloween in them, I'd have to say Sleepy Hollow, but if it's horror movies (or movies with horror) in general, than it's Shaun of the Dead, my favorite movie in any category.


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? I think I have to go with 9, leaving off that one point due to stressing out over how my Halloween will go. 


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? It was a sad moment for me at the time. I remember walking up a driveway after trick-or-treating at a house, and thinking that someday I'd grow up and I wouldn't TOT anymore. At that age, I had no idea how far beyond trick-or-treating my love for Halloween would go, and so as an adult, I get to experience great relief on behalf of that little girl in a witch costume. 


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Yes, always. I grew up in a small town where it was safe for my friends and me to trick-or-treat on our own. When we (and all kids in town) finished, families went up to the school for the Halloween carnival. 


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? When I start planning out the details for my costume, finding what I need, and creating my look, it really fires me up. July's usually when I start, and yes, I've started my plans for this year. 


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? Jack-o'-lanterns are my number one. As far as store bought, I'm fond of my Snoopy dressed as a wizard. When I press his hand, he rocks back and forth, the crystal ball in his other hand lights up, and the theme for Peanuts plays. 


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? Cutting into a pumpkin, a candle burning in a jack-o'-lantern, and blowing out the JOL candle.


8. Favorite candy? Dark chocolate, Milky Way Midnight, and Brach's Mellowcreme Pumpkins.


9. Vampires or zombies? Vampires, although if zombies came along and ate the sparkly wannabes, those zombies would win my heart (and probably want to have it for dessert).


10. What is your weird/odd fear? Those cylinder containers for ready-to-bake items. Peeling the paper to open the containers, you know it's going to pop, but you never know when it's coming. Terrifying. 


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? I really don't want to believe in ghosts. The idea of dying and still existing here is so depressing.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? *Disney's "The Legend Of Sleepy Hallow"*


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? *9, beat out slightly by Christmas *


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? *Trick Or Treating with my brother and cousins*


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? *Yes, as long as I can remember*


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? *Looking through a store and seeing decorations and candy*


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? * Does Jack O' Lantern count?*


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? *Leaves and pumpkin...It's a tie!*


8. Favorite candy? *O Henry...It's hard to choose*


9. Vampires or zombies? *If I had to pick one, Vampires*


10. What is your weird/odd fear? *I don't think I have any unusual ones...I just HATE spiders!*


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? *Nope*


*That was fun, thanks *


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? *Nightmare Before Xmas*


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? *25*


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? *I cannot pinpoint the time, but I think I was around 5 or 6 years old. It's simply a quick vision that I always pull up about walking up to a house that had straw bales, several, several carved pumpkins, corn stalks, and neatly trimmed plants all around. I was so amazed by it. I still draw inspiration from that memory today.*


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? *Yes*


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? **shrug* I don't think I force myself into it. I love the time of year so it comes natural.*


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? *Paper mached anything. I love that style. Dunno why. I'm just into it. *


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent? *Acorn and Fig candles from Bath and Bodyworks*


8. Favorite candy? *Reeses*


9. Vampires or zombies? *Vampires, cuz they get the chicks.*


10. What is your weird/odd fear? *Fear? I don't really fear them...... but I pretty much hate clowns. They are creepy in a "want to be around kids while being unrecognized" sort of way. *


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? *I really, really, really want to believe. I really do....... *shrug**


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
*Hocus Pocus*

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
*12*

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
*I still remember the first pumpkin I was allowed to carve. er, "carve" is a relative term. It was a spider, carved a face on the stem end. Pipe cleaners for legs, rope web, and hung. Lost that pumpkin carving contest to a humpty dumpty paint job.... * 

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
*Yes, coming from a relatively poor family, it was one holiday amongst a few that money didn't matter.*


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
*How do you get OUT of the Hallween spirit?*


6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
*Pupmkins. Love pumpkins.*

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
*Corn, ironically. Worked a vegetable farm from the age of 8. Corn was the money crop, always good times, cash rolling, kid with money...right in time for Halloween.*


8. Favorite candy?
*Don't lay a finger on my Butterfinger*


9. Vampires or zombies?
*Nosferatu Vampires, not Twilight...*


10. What is your weird/odd fear?
*Bigfoot. And Aliens. Or Alien Bigfoots.*


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
*Absolutely*


----------



## Midnite Spookshow (Jan 25, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
*There are just too many to pick from but if I had only 1 choice it would be Trick R Treat
*

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
* I can't put a number on the love that I have for Halloween, its part of who I am! *

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
*As a kid, trick or treating and Halloween was a pretty big deal in our family  We would prepare months ahead of time of what we wanted our costume to be and most of them were homemade. I'll never forget all of the neighborhoods that we ( my brother and all of my cousins) would hit on Halloween night. Even if there was snow on the ground and people with steep driveways that we fell down (haha of course I was the only one brave enough to go to those houses). We would trick or treat for hours in the dark and get scared half to death but kept going back for more  When we would get home, everyone would take their multiple pillow cases of candy and separate all of the different types of candy and we would trade and laugh at all of the ridiculous stuff we've received ( uh, like toothpaste! Some even handed out Ramen Noodles haha) Also, the traditions that my mom has created for us that I am going to pass on to my family. Everything about halloween is magical to me *

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
*ALWAYS! And I have my mom to blame for that, she would get so excited seeing how much we enjoyed it. She's no longer with us, but she is with us in spirit when we are making props or preparing for the whole month of October*

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
*It's Halloween in my world 24/7 I am always finding things to use for props or thinking of ideas to improve our haunt, but there's nothing like putting on a hoodie and jeans and stepping outside in the crisp fall air and crunching leaves under your feet. Dreaming up prop ideas and making them come to life and seeing all the decorations!  *

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
*I like pretty much all Halloween decorations, but I would have to say my favorite is cemetery set-ups and jack-o-lanterns *

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
*This is another one that is hard to pick just one. I love the smell of being at the apple festival (candy and caramel apples, kettle corn, and apple cider) I also LOVE anything pumkin spice, campfires, and the toasted marshmallow candle from BBW, ooh ooh and the smell of those wet leaves  *

8. Favorite candy?
*Dots, sour patch kids (the watermelon ones), tootsie rolls, and twix*

9. Vampires or zombies?
*Zombies! of course *

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
*I have a strange fear of dieing in a really horrible car accident*

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
*I have WAY too many personal and unexplainable experiences with "ghosts" to deny I believe in them.*

Now it's only 83 days til Halloween!


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie? Sleepy Hollow and Hocus Pocus


2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween? 10+


3. What is your fondest Halloween memory? I have so many, but I have to say the one that sticks out the most was when I was very small. My mom handmade my costume and se\he had to work and couldn't take me TOTing. We had moved out of state, but my awaesome aunt came and stayed with me and took me TOTing. I don't remember much about the TOTimg, but I do remember her helping me get my costume on and us watching the Garfield Halloween special before we went.


4. Have you always been a Halloween lover? Since as long as I can remember


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? I'm usually in the spirit year round. It really hits me late July/ early August thats when I start spending more time on here, looking at decorations, and trying to find out if there are any new local haunts on spook trails coming.


6. Favorite Halloween decorations? It was a plastic moon with a witch silhouette on it. It had lights inside the moon that would move in differant directions. It was 3 dimensional and really cool. My mom and I got it on sale at Big Lots 16 plus years ago. Unforunately someone stole it and I've never seen another like it. 


7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?  Pumpkin Spice


8. Favorite candy?  Kit Kat


9. Vampires or zombies? Zombies


10. What is your weird/odd fear?  Clowns especially clowns with chainsaws


11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts? Absolutely!


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
*Phantasim*
2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
*8, but I'm getting closer to a 10 year year*

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
*Going trick or treating at the one house in the neighborhood that actually decorated*

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
*Yes, but not untill I had children did I let my freakish love for it out to the world*


5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit? 
*Simple, get out all of our decor and light the candles*

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
*Crank Ghosts*

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
*Pumkin Pie, or anything that smells like apple cider*

8. Favorite candy?
*Twizlers*

9. Vampires or zombies?
*Zombies*

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
*Not to weired, but heights bother me. If it is a high roller coaster or in a plane I am fine. If I fall Im dead, but a two story window, ouch that is just gonna hurt really bad*

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
*Yes*


----------



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

1. What is your favorite Halloween movie?
Trick 'r Treat.

2. 1-10, how much do you enjoy Halloween?
Way more than 10.

3. What is your fondest Halloween memory?
Having Zombie Drive at my house!

4. Have you always been a Halloween lover?
Yep.

5. How do you get into the Halloween spirit?
Everyday is Halloween. 

6. Favorite Halloween decorations?
Zombies made by Dagon & Jack 'o lanterns.

7. Favorite halloween/fall scent?
Pumpkin & Maple. 

8. Favorite candy?
Sour Gummy Worms. 

9. Vampires or zombies?
Both, but Zombies more than Vampires. 

10. What is your weird/odd fear?
That's a secret. 

11. Last but not least, do you believe in ghosts?
Yep.


----------

